# food grade hose pipe



## 99180 (May 12, 2006)

Where can I buy food grade hose pipe for my motorhome?


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Any Motorhome or caravan dealer with an accessory shop should have it or try www.towsure.co.uk

Trevor


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hose*

Hi

There was a good thread running about this a while ago -

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-13996.html&highlight=food+hose

My choice is a garden hose costing a fiver!

Rapide561


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

yep ! we use garden hose and live to tell the tale . :lol:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

> Many hoses are made of polyvinyl chloride, which uses lead as a stabilizer, the lead can leech into water.


Make up your own mind, spend £30 or risk drinking lead.

http://www.wral.com/money/2379998/detail.html


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi jim.
thats an interesting article . thankfully every time i fill the camper i usually let it run for a bit but i admit it's not for lead cleansing it's to flush out any spiders and their webs. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Got to fill up once from a cheap jack garden hose that wasnt ok, ugh! Never again. It tasted like I cant describe. Couldnt get rid of the taste for ages. Went out and got the Nature pure filter and flat food quality hose and never a problem since. You get what you pay for in this life.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

This looks like a bargain to me.... :wink:

click


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

It sure does... I paid £12 for the same thing at Peterborough show, and I am certain that the seller was not such a nice bloke (but I am only guessing :lol: :lol: :lol: )

Keith


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Let us know what it tastes like. You will either waste 10 quid or you will have a bargain. It doesnt say food grade anywhere.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Interesting link (The "Research on Lead" ) but how many of us who use hose pipes for filling motorhome tanks leave them in the "hot sun for an hour" ? - (In fact when did we last have hot sun for an hour in the UK  )

I usually use the "coil" type hose which I keep in the m/homer locker but in any case NEVER drink water straight from the tank but use water direct from the site "drinking water" Otherwise any water which comes via the tank is boiled first-eg cooking/tea and coffee.

Never used a food standard hose in twenty years of caravanning/motorhoming and never had any health problems by not using food grade hose.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Telbell said:


> how many of us who use hose pipes for filling motorhome tanks leave them in the "hot sun for an hour" ? -


Very true but USRVs and possibly some other EU vans can connect directly to a city supply and use it direct instead of the stored supply, in which case the water could be lying in the hose all day so the advice for them is very pertinent. 
Lead poisoning may not show up for many years.. they say the first sign is being irrational about buying a food grade hose.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Like it Scotjimland :lol: :wink:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Telbell said:


> Like it Scotjimland :lol: :wink:


Just a bit of a tease.. I'm sure your perfectly healthy .. :wink:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

http://www.storeshop.com/flat_hose.html
Try this link....looks like the answer.


----------



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

I agree that the above link does look good. Flat (for ease of storage) and food grade.

Remember tho that every time you use it, you have to fully un roll 65 feet of hose! even if the tap is just 5 foot away.

I use the type that can be used whilst remaining on the roller. It is not food grade but:

1) I rinse the inside of the hose well before filling my water tank.

2) The water does not stay in the hose for very long.

3) It is never left in the sun.

4) We do not drink the water direct from the tank - or even fill the kettle.


----------

